# Prayers Please For Snowball Tomorrow ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tomorrow Snowball is having another dental cleaning. Yes, another. He had his last dental cleaning less than a year ago, last November. 

We have upped this year's dental for two reasons. As most of you know, Snowball was diagnosed with MVD this summer. Snowball's teeth were in great condition during his dental cleaning last year. (he has lost no teeth and he is now eight and a half years old) However, there was a small pocket in the very back of his mouth that has to be monitored. And, with this, there is a possibility that he will lose one or two teeth tomorrow. 

The past few weeks Snowball has had a little bad breath off and on. I think it might be allergy or tummy related, but, Dr. Strickland said it could be tooth related or from the pocket in his back molar. So, because of the MVD ...and, knowing how important it is to keep on top of this, and, the importance of keeping the gums and teeth as healthy as possible ... we are having his dental done about two months earlier than usual.

I'm nervous about this dental because Snowball also has a sensitive trachea ... and, during the dental cleaning and with the anesthesia, he will have that tube in his throat. 

So, any prayers and positive thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will keep Snowball in my thoughts tomorrow and I pray that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

You are on top of this. I will say a prayer for him for good results.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Goodluck little snowball. I am sure you will be fine with your dentals.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow - prayers for little Snowball.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed and I am sure he will be fine!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugs to you and Snowball. You are a good mommy to a good little boy.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thinking of you, sweet Snowball :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll be praying for you and Snowball ... ♥


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You did the right thing by having Snowball get another Dental. Better be safe than sorry and I am sure that he will be just fine. I will also be thinking of you as well and know that he will get the best care possible.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie we will be praying for you and Snowball. I am sure he will be fine and back home in your arms so you can properly spoil him by afternoon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I will be praying very specific for Snowball tonight and tomorrow, give that precious boy loves from awntie:wub:
Get rest tonight sweet Marie, you need to good care of yourself


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, You have a wonderful vet and am sure they will be so very careful with your boy.
Sending prayers that it all goes well, cause it never hurts to do that too.
Let us know when he is back home with you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I will keep Snowball in my thoughts tomorrow and I pray that everything goes smoothly.


Thank you, Kathy. :tender:



Ann Mother said:


> You are on top of this. I will say a prayer for him for good results.


Thank you, Pat.:tender:


wkomorow said:


> Goodluck little snowball. I am sure you will be fine with your dentals.


Thank you, Walter. :tender:



MalteseJane said:


> :grouphug::grouphug:


Thank you, Janine.:tender:



Lou's Mom said:


> Good luck tomorrow - prayers for little Snowball.


Thank you, Donna.:tender:


mdbflorida said:


> Paws crossed and I am sure he will be fine!


Thank you, Mags.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Hugs to you and Snowball. You are a good mommy to a good little boy.


Thank you, Sylvia.:tender:



Fee said:


> Thinking of you, sweet Snowball :heart:


Thank you, Arnela. :tender:



michellerobison said:


> We'll be praying for you and Snowball ... ♥


Thank you, Michelle. 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> You did the right thing by having Snowball get another Dental. Better be safe than sorry and I am sure that he will be just fine. I will also be thinking of you as well and know that he will get the best care possible.


Thank you. :tender:



sassy's mommy said:


> Marie we will be praying for you and Snowball. I am sure he will be fine and back home in your arms so you can properly spoil him by afternoon.


Thank you, Pat. :tender:



Summergirl73 said:


> Praying!


Thank you, Bridget. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie, I will be praying very specific for Snowball tonight and tomorrow, give that precious boy loves from awntie:wub:
> Get rest tonight sweet Marie, you need to good care of yourself


Thank you, Paula. :tender: I did get some sleep. However, Snowball woke me up around four o'clock ... so, I took a shower and have been up since then. We are leaving here at seven. I will be so glad when this is over ... I just can't relax. 


plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, You have a wonderful vet and am sure they will be so very careful with your boy.
> Sending prayers that it all goes well, cause it never hurts to do that too.
> Let us know when he is back home with you.


Thank you, Edie.:tender: You are right about our vet. He told us last week ... before he left the examining room, that he would take care of Snowball as though he was one of his own.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thinking of you and Snowball! Sending healing thoughts & prayers! I'm sure your Vet will take good care of him! Just know he is being watched over & all will be fine!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Hoping all goes very smoothly with Snowball. 

Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Trisha said:


> Thinking of you and Snowball! Sending healing thoughts & prayers! I'm sure your Vet will take good care of him! Just know he is being watched over & all will be fine!





LovelyLily said:


> Hoping all goes very smoothly with Snowball.
> 
> Linda


Thank you, Trisha and Linda. :tender: Still waiting. No word yet that they have even started.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I had special prayer for little Snowball this morning. I especially prayed for his little trachea, I love you, I'll be checking in later,


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I had special prayer for little Snowball this morning. I especially prayed for his little trachea, I love you, I'll be checking in later,


Thank you, darling Paula. :heart:

Snowball was in surgery for two hours. Dr. Strickland just called us. 

Four teeth had to be extracted due to a 50% bone loss on tooths #'s 1,2,&3 on his right side. And, #1 on the left. He assured me Snowball can still enjoy his snap peas, thank goodness. 

Dr. Strickland gave me a lot more details that I will share later. Right now I want to post on FB, too, because at least 35 of my SM friends have been checking in there for Snowball. We can pick Snowball up around six-o'clock so I want to get ready for my baby to come home. Thank God that so many friends helped us get through this with support, love, and caring. 

I love you, too, Paula. :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this...glad he's good! Poor little guy...and Mommie too


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Just seeing this and hoping that all went well with Snowball's dental. Praying rayer:that we hear good news from Marie and that all went smoothly :wub: and that he is home being loved on  After i sent this to post, Marie, i saw your latest post -Sorry -but so so happy that Snowball is doing okay now and headed home soon!!!! Hope he has a speedy recovery , hugs to the both of you!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! Riley is two and needs a dental but I have put it off tip I'm more comfortable. Will look forward to what Dr. Strickland had to say.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad Snowball is recuperating and soon to be home with Mommy! Happy all went well!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad he's ok Marie, it's too bad about his teeth, but it sounds like all went well with everything.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow ! 2 hours ! glad it went well.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad he's out and almost home with mommy.
I hold my breath every time Matilda has her dental, a few years ago she lost 8:w00t: I was so upset, I ask them to call before they pulled any
I'll be checking in to see how he's doing tonight.
Love you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope the little guy is home with Mommy and Daddy. Glad he did well.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good thoughts for sweet Snowball:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy that Snowball did well during his surgery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball is home. Dr. Strickland told us before we left that he was calling at nine-thirty tonight to check on Snowball. I promise to update more tomorrow. I have to try my best to get a little sleep tonight. Tomorrow morning is the big visual field eye exam that I had to reschedule because I went into my appointment last week and was so exhausted from no sleep that I was in no shape to take the test. 

Thank you, again, for your prayers and support.

Waiting for Dr. Strickland to call ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just ask the Lord to give you peaceful sleep. Sweet dreams girlfriend:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just ask the Lord to give you peaceful sleep. Sweet dreams girlfriend:wub:


Awww ... Thank you, Paula.

Dr. Strickland did call. He said to expect the first night to be rough. And, that tomorrow should be better. I thought Snowball would sleep after the new dose of pain medication ... but, bless his heart ... he can't seem to sleep. Felix said he would help watch him for me ... but, he is out like a light. LOL

Dr. Strickland said he would be checking back in with us tomorrow.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hope you both get some rest and he is back to his perky self tomorrow.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Snowball is doing well, hopefully it won't be a sleepless night.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope you had a good nite Marie. xo


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Snowball, and Marie!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...glad your baby is doing well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in, Marie I hope you had a good nights rest. Snowball sweetheart auntie hopes your feeling better:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping all is well and you both got some rest


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hoping that Everyone got some rest and that Snowball is feeling better today and on the way to a speedy recovery :wub:


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

So glad Snowball did so well. I am nervous too. My puppy has a sensative treachea too. He sometimes coughs a real fast cough like a gag after barking or playing. So I am nervous for his neuter on Friday.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope you got some sleep before your eye test today. Poor you and Snowball...I hope when you get hope you have have a nice cuddle-nap together.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball is not eating or drinking now ... so they want us to bring him in to see the doctor tonight. I think the Buprenex is the culprit ... but, not sure.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope Snowball is back bto normal soon Marie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no Marie, I'm praying


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Prayers for snowball!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no, keep us posted!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Marie, just seeing this update now. Poor snowball, I hope he feels better soon. You must be so worried. I hope it is just a side effect of the medication.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't seen a update, Marie I'm worried, prayers for little Snowball, how did your eye appointment go?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

chichi said:


> Hope Snowball is back bto normal soon Marie.





Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh no Marie, I'm praying





LovemyLucyLu said:


> Prayers for snowball!!!!





lydiatug said:


> Oh no, keep us posted!





wkomorow said:


> Oh Marie, just seeing this update now. Poor snowball, I hope he feels better soon. You must be so worried. I hope it is just a side effect of the medication.





Matilda's mommy said:


> I haven't seen a update, Marie I'm worried, prayers for little Snowball, how did your eye appointment go?


I apologize for not updating sooner. We didn't get back home with Snowball until close to ten o'clock last night.

It's good we took him back to get him checked out because he was dehydrated. So, he was given the Sub Q's. 

Also, the doctor agreed with me that Snowball was experiencing nausea from either the effects of the anesthesia and pain meds, or both. (Although Snowball did very well with the anesthesia, he still was under for two full hours during the dental and tooth extractions, etc) 

So, he was given an injection of Cerenia for the nausea. We had Cerenia at home ... but, even with trying to give it to him with a syringe at home, he spit most of it out.

In addition, he was given some caloric food, I think with a syringe. 

Even though we didn't leave the vets office until late, i appreciate that they continued to monitor Snowball for awhile.

The good news is that after we got home Snowball ate a little chicken breast and a little bit of cheese. He slept off and on through the night. It's really kind of strange, he will wake up, lift up his head, and scan the room with his eyes ... as though he is looking for or sees something. 

Sometime during the early morning hours, he left a tiny drop of what looks like a soft BM. I am surprised he hasn't peed yet because when he came home he lapped up quite a bit of water in one shot. 

So, I think my baby is going to be okay. The vet office will call us sometime this morning to check on him.

Thank you again, friends ... for thinking about and saying prayers for my Snowball. Hugs to all of you.

Paula, my visual field test went very well! It didn't even take that long because they were able to give me a shorter, but accurate version of the test. And, the good news is that there is no glaucoma! I was so happy getting some very good news! Thank you, for asking, Paula.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hope Snowball is back to his normal little self today. Mine had dentals about a month ago and it took a few days for them to feel better. I was worried because Lou had two and Nola one previously with our old vet and had recovered much quicker than this time. I wondered if it was the anesthesia they used, the technique or just that they are older.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So glad that Snowball is starting to feel better. Hope that with your tender loving care and more chicken and cheese he will be fully recovered soon. :aktion033: Glad that you got a good result on your eye exam, too. Take care and God bless :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE THE LORD 

Marie maybe Snowball was seeing the Lords angels around all of you, so many praying for you and Snowball.

God is a mighty God, thank you Lord for Marie not having glaucoma


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I cannot believe this ... Snowball didn't want to eat his breakfast. Actually, I thought it was no big deal since he ate a little bit of chicken and cheese last night. And, he ate a little cheese with his meds a little after eleven o'clock this morning. However ... the vet tech just called and wants to speak with the doctor ... because I guess they want him to be eating more. (the cheese was a quarter slice). 

And, he isn't drinking the water again. And, there are the little loose BM's. 

One of my friends on FB wrote awhile ago ... "Wow ok God let's help Snowball please!!"

Snowball has so many people praying for him. And, I do think it is helping. 

I just don't want to have to take him back to the hospital today. Even though they always give him tender loving care and they cuddle him a lot in between treatments and exams ... he still gets stressed to the max if we head off toward the vet offices. 

Anyway, the hospital wants to check in with us in a few hours to see if he eats and drinks more water.

I want to share something Dr. Strickland said when he was discharging Snowball to go home on Monday evening. Felix and I were telling him that although we know Snowball was getting the best of care for his dental surgery ... we still were so worried. Dr. Strickland, with what I felt was said with a little hesitation ... then shared that the staff and he were also worried while Snowball was in surgery. I think because Snowball was administered anesthesia for two hours. Dr. Strickland sincerely said that he and the staff knew that if anything, God forbid, would have happened to Snowball, that it would have been too much for not only us ... but, for them, too. I can tell you that by the look in his eyes and the sound in his voice that he was 100% sincere in how much he and the staff loves our Snowball. I know they probably love all of their patients ... but, I do think Snowball holds a very special place in their hearts. Anyway ... my point of sharing what Dr. Strickland expressed ... is that even with all of his expertise in the field of veterinary medicine ... he still seemed to think Snowball was at risk during that particular surgery.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Marie, so sorry that Snowball is still not eating and drinking. I will be praying rayer: for him and for you because I know that you are worried  Please keep in mind that, in your earlier post, you said that everyone at your vet's office loves Snowball and for that reason, know in your heart, that he will get the best of care :wub:


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Why did they feel he was at risk. Was it because he was under for 2 hours? Hope he starts eating better soon


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Please keep us posted! Poor baby went through a lot. Sissy has an ear infection and I'm having a time getting her to eat. Hopefully he will Rally later today! Big HUG!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just catching up as I was out last night, Marie. Praying for Snowball still and that he decided to eat this morning. Glad he ate last night. Your vet sounds so caring and concerned. So lucky to have a doctor who thinks of our loved ones as individuals, not just animals or numbers. A real love for whom they are. Very glad your visual field test went well. :thumbsup: 
Update us on Snowball today when you get a chance. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jody10 said:


> Why did they feel he was at risk. Was it because he was under for 2 hours? Hope he starts eating better soon


I think he might have been worried because of Snowball's diagnosis with MVD this summer. From what I understand dogs with MVD are not at much risk with anesthesia and an MVD diagnosis ... I imagine especially if the heart is not enlarged. 

However, maybe because Snowball needed four teeth extracted because of a 50% loss above the gums on those teeth. I think that was a surprise to everyone. And, sutures were necessary ... I am guessing because three of the teeth were extracted in one location. 

And, yes ... I am guessing because Snowball was under anesthesia much longer than usual. However, after the surgery ... Dr. Strickland did say Snowball did very well during the surgery. 

He also mentioned that Snowball was very fragile ... I think because he is a smaller dog with some past medical issues.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

So glad she did well. She is adorable. Where they concerned at all due to her trachea issue. I have a puppy that has a sensative trachea and he is getting neutered Friday and I am a wreck. Boy do we worry about our babies!!


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Marie, I am so grateful Snowball is OK. It worries me to hear he is fragile. Shirley


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

shirlin said:


> Marie, I am so grateful Snowball is OK. It worries me to hear he is fragile. Shirley


Shirley ... I have been thinking a lot about why Dr. Strickland would say that Snowball is fragile. I'm thinking maybe because Snowball ended up being under anesthesia for two hours ... plus his sensitive trachea and the MVD. And, his age ... which is eight and a half now. He also said Snowball is so small ... but, Snowball is an ideal six pounds ... so, maybe, again ... he was thinking of Snowball being under anesthesia for so long. 

Snowball did start eating more yesterday ... chicken breast, sweet potato, and rice. I got him to eat some plain rice by adding about a quarter teaspoon of Haagan Daz' vanilla ice cream. ( I came up with the name rice cream!) We'll add more veggies to his meals today ... we were just trying to entice him to eat yesterday because he was still eating only about a third of what he normally eats. 

However, it's not easy trying to get him to drink enough water ... so, the doctor wants to see him again today if he doesn't drink more. However ... 

Last night I thought we should try to *trick* him into drinking some water. He will eat his favorite organic lamb liver treat now(it's the size of a sugar cube) so I broke one up and dropped it into his water bowl. So, he did lap up quite a bit of water that way! We just did the same thing a few minutes ago ... and, voila! ... it worked. I just don't want him to think though that his water is always going to have his favorite treat in the water bowl!

I think Snowball is upset because he can't have his other most favorite treat right now ... snap peas. He LOVES them. I am guessing we have to wait until next week when he goes in for the follow-up appointment to make sure the sutures disolved? 

Also, Snowball's regular routine is somewhat off ... thus, I am sure, making him feel a little down or insecure. He can't play comfortably yet with his favorite tuggie toy. And, he wanted to be picked up after trying to go for his favorite walk yesterday (I think the pain med is making him tire easy)

I will be so happy the more we get him back on track with his regular diet. I am trying to figure out how to make sure he doesn't get an overload of too much protein within the next couple of days. 

Shirley, it's so good to see you post. Snowball sends his Grandma Shirley lots of hugs and puppy doggie licks/kisses. :heart::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

You might try just a touch of watermelon - it should get things going and it adds water. It is really difficult when they get off their routines. When we went to Cornell, we were gone for almost 8 hours and Lucky did not pee once, even though I brought his peepads along. Naturally the vets there wanted a urine sample from him.

Thinking about Snowball today.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad to hear he's doing better


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad he's doing better today
Woke this morning hubby has a terrible tooth ache:w00t: we have a grooming appointment for Matilda at noon, so while she's having her spa day, mommy and daddy will be at the dentist, :blush:
I had plans of shopping:HistericalSmiley: forget that

Marie prayers for little Snowball pie:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> You might try just a touch of watermelon - it should get things going and it adds water. It is really difficult when they get off their routines. When we went to Cornell, we were gone for almost 8 hours and Lucky did not pee once, even though I brought his peepads along. Naturally the vets there wanted a urine sample from him.
> 
> Thinking about Snowball today.


Walter, I am going to try a little watermelon with him tomorrow. Snowball is so funny because he LOVES cantaloupe. And, honeydew melon. He eats a little watermelon sometimes ... but, it is not his favorite. However, I will buy some more watermelon and see if he'll eat it. I think it will be okay now to give him some honeydew and bits of cantaloupe in the morning, too. One thing I've noticed with Snowball is that he does not take to fruits that are too cold ... he seems to prefer room temperature. 

I have been thinking so much about how difficult it can be, as you said, when they get off their routines. I feel so bad for Snowball. He has a routine of celebrating with his beloved tuggie toy when we come home from any place. And, he loves to play with it before dinner. However, right now because his mouth is still sensitive from the teeth extractions ... when he goes to pick it up ... he drops it right away. And, his beloved snap peas ... they are like dessert to him. I've had to explain to him that we have to wait a few more days before he can enjoy them again. These are just a couple of several things that have disrupted his normal routine. But, bless his heart, he has been a trooper about all of this.

The great news is that Snowball ate a good dinner tonight with sweet potatoes, chicken breast, and a little rice. And, he drank plain water on his own tonight!! YAY!!!

Tomorrow I think we can take him off the pain meds. We probably could have tonight ... but, knowing our fluff babies can feel discomfort without showing it ... I thought we better give it one more night on the meds.

Walter, thank you for the tip about the watermelon and sharing your experiences about Lucky. Snowball is the same way when he is at the vets ... he won't pee until he is out of there. LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'm glad Snowball is doing better tonight, I will be praying for him and you tonight. Love you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I'm glad Snowball is doing better tonight, I will be praying for him and you tonight. Love you


Paula, I wanted to thank you, dear friend, for continuing to check in on Snowball. You are such a wonderful friend. And, thank you for all of your prayers ... they are such a comfort.

I've been thinking since this experience with Snowball losing teeth this time around that I want us to make an appointment with a dental specialist. I am not sure I buy that it's probably a genetic thing. I am questioning why at the age of eight and a half Snowball hadn't lost any teeth ... and, then this happened. I have some thoughts on this whole thing ... but, want a consult with a dental specialist first.

Right now we are supposed to wait ten days before cleaning his teeth again?? I am calling the office tomorrow and am going to ask more questions about that. I just want to be on top of this as much as possible. 

I love you, darling Paula. With all you have and continue to endure ... you are always there for me. You are one of my Earth Angels, for sure.:heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Please keep us posted! Poor baby went through a lot. Sissy has an ear infection and I'm having a time getting her to eat. Hopefully he will Rally later today! Big HUG!


Sherry, how is Sissy? Have you seen the vet? Or, is she already on meds and, hopefully, feeling better?

Please give sweet Sissy gentle hugs from her Auntie Marie. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jody10 said:


> So glad Snowball did so well. I am nervous too. My puppy has a sensative treachea too. He sometimes coughs a real fast cough like a gag after barking or playing. So I am nervous for his neuter on Friday.


Jody, thinking of you and your puppy today. I am sure he will be fine. Please let us know how he is after his neuter. Hugs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Catching up, and glad to see snowball is eating better. We go to the vet today for annuals.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sherry, how is Sissy? Have you seen the vet? Or, is she already on meds and, hopefully, feeling better?
> 
> Please give sweet Sissy gentle hugs from her Auntie Marie. :wub:


Marie, you're so sweet! Yes, we spent 3 hours at Banfield in Destin, Fl. last Sunday! Of course it would happen on the weekend. She is much better. I just wanted you to know that our babies don't eat well when they don't feel well. I'm so glad Snowball is getting back to normal! Big smooches for Snowball!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Catching up, and glad to see snowball is eating better. We go to the vet today for annuals.


Mags, please let us know how the annuals went. I hope you receive only glowing reports!:tender:



sherry said:


> Marie, you're so sweet! Yes, we spent 3 hours at Banfield in Destin, Fl. last Sunday! Of course it would happen on the weekend. She is much better. I just wanted you to know that our babies don't eat well when they don't feel well. I'm so glad Snowball is getting back to normal! Big smooches for Snowball!


Thank you, Sherry. :tender: Last night Snowball's eating was up to par! :chili: And, my happiest moment was after we were tucked in bed and then Snowball went over to his water bowl (we have a little ceramic kitty bowl in the bedroom for water) and lapped some water up without any prompting. :chili: That made my evening! I sat on the bed thanking God over and over for those moments.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm relieved to hear that Snowball is better today.


----------

